# Reece Parkinson - How not to run an Ultra



## Northerner (Feb 7, 2021)

Interesting documentary about Reece Parkinson training to run a 55 mile Ultra - then gets diagnosed with Type 1 three weeks before the race day 









						BBC Radio 1 - Newsbeat Documentaries, How Not to Run 55 Miles
					

1Xtra's Reece Parkinson tries to compete in one of the UK’s toughest ultra-marathons.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------

